# Need help picking out new heads.



## SaintAddy (Feb 11, 2015)

I was thinking about ordering the FTI LSX street sweeper HT cam, and I figured I'd pick up some heads while I was at it. Which heads do you guys think would work best?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With what? What car do you have? What year? What other mods do you have?


----------



## SaintAddy (Feb 11, 2015)

It's a 2006 gto, mostly stock with kooks long tube headers and cold air intake.


----------

